# despiece (automobiles)



## Thel

Hi all!
In the context of a car dealership and repair computer programme, I've come across this term, *despiece*, which has a very specific meaning in Spanish. I have been unable to find an English suitable translation, the closest I've got to is *auto parts*. This is the definition -no need to translate, info only:

Podemos definir a un *despiece* como un conjunto (pieza principal) que se compone de partes formadas por otras piezas (piezas secundarias) inventariadas por el fabricante. Cada una de estas piezas (principal y secundarias) tienen su propia codificación reconocida en el catálogo de precios del fabricante y por lo tanto permite la venta de estas partes (piezas secundarias) si no hay stock de las mismas como referencia independiente del conjunto, “abriendo” el envoltorio de un despiece y cogiendo las piezas necesarias para poder proceder a la venta individual de las mismas.

A *despiece *is a set (main part) composed of parts made of other parts (secondary parts), inventoried by the manufacturer. Each of these pieces (main and secondary) has its own specific code number in the manufacturer's price list and therefore secondary parts can be sold separately if they are not in stock outside of the set, by "opening" a *despiece*'s wrapper and taking the needed parts in order to sell them separately.

I.e, say an exhaust pipe is made out of 3 parts. You have the complete set but a customer just needs part 2. You can sell it out of the set and then mark this set as modified in the "*despiece* management".

Any ideas and suggestions welcome, and do not hesitate to ask if you need further clarification on the meaning. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Peter P

I can understand that you are referring to the _Parts list_. 

In your example, you sell part 2 and and mark it in the parts list.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## jalibusa

Lo que estás describiendo es un "kit", tal como p. ej. *"brake caliper replacement kit".*


----------



## Thel

Hi and thank you both for your reply. I'm still a bit in doubt, though. Here go my comments:
*Kit*: I'm afraid it's not that, as I understand a *kit* as a complete set of parts, and the problem with *despiece* is that it includes the idea that these parts can be broken down and sold separately.
*Parts list*: This comes a bit closer, but I believe a *parts list* is just the list of available parts, without reference to them being part of a set which can be broken down.

Let's say, then, that the all-important concept  to be rendered in the translation is "a set of parts made of other parts which can be broken down and sold separately".

Thank you for your time and patience. Comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## Peter P

Thel

When I used to work as Parts Coordinator (partsman) at a mining shop, there were three terms the native english-speaker used for *despiece*:
parts list
parts breakdown
breakdown by parts

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Thel

Peter,
I love the *parts breakdown* option! That's it! I know nothing about cars -I can't even drive!- so my opinion on *parts list* was just founded on googling and looking at car dealership webpages, which gave me the impression that the term referred only, or basically, to the full list of parts. *Parts breakdown*, on the other hand, keeps happy the part of me (hah!) that wanted to see something akin to *despiece* as in *tear apart* in the translation . Very, very useful. Thanks muchly.


----------



## tazmanico

hello ...

i will try tear down ........vehicle tear down ........despiece del vehiculo


----------



## jalibusa

Thel said:


> Hi all!
> In the context of a car dealership and repair computer programme, I've come across this term, *despiece*, which has a very specific meaning in Spanish. I have been unable to find an English suitable translation, the closest I've got to is *auto parts*. This is the definition -no need to translate, info only:
> 
> Podemos definir a un *despiece* como un conjunto (pieza principal) que se compone de partes formadas por otras piezas (piezas secundarias) inventariadas por el fabricante. Cada una de estas piezas (principal y secundarias) tienen su propia codificación reconocida en el catálogo de precios del fabricante y por lo tanto permite la venta de estas partes (piezas secundarias) si no hay stock de las mismas como referencia independiente del conjunto, “abriendo” el envoltorio de un despiece y cogiendo las piezas necesarias para poder proceder a la venta individual de las mismas.
> 
> A *despiece *is a set (main part) composed of parts made of other parts (secondary parts), inventoried by the manufacturer. Each of these pieces (main and secondary) has its own specific code number in the manufacturer's price list and therefore secondary parts can be sold separately if they are not in stock outside of the set, by "opening" a *despiece*'s wrapper and taking the needed parts in order to sell them separately.
> 
> I.e, say an exhaust pipe is made out of 3 parts. You have the complete set but a customer just needs part 2. You can sell it out of the set and then mark this set as modified in the "*despiece* management".
> 
> Any ideas and suggestions welcome, and do not hesitate to ask if you need further clarification on the meaning. Thank you in advance!


 
Según la descripción de "despiece" lo que tenes entre manos es un *"Assembly"* y me refiero a como se le llama a, p.ej, un diferencial en un dibujo técnico: "differential assembly", y en ese mismo dibujo hay en un rincón una lista minuciosamente detallada *"Parts List"* de TODAS las partes que componen el diferencial, hasta el loctite para los tornillos y la etiqueta con la marca, el número que identifica dada pieza y cuántas de cada una hace falta para el assembly.
Debo mencionar que suena no-intuitivo llamar "despiece" a un conjunto pronto para funcionar ya que "*des*..." sugiere partes no ensambladas.


----------



## Montsuel

the correct translation of *despiece *is *exploded view.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploded_view

éxitos!

edit: further to my post, I closely read the definitions and now I think the text is actually referring to *part list*.


----------



## Montsuel

Thel said:


> *Parts list*: This comes a bit closer, but I believe a *parts list* is just the list of available parts, without reference to them being part of a set which can be broken down.


I make intensive use of a software called Tekla Structures in my everyday work. It's oriented to a totally different use, but we are always referring to different kinds of reports, including assembly lists, part lists, and assembly-parts lists.
I think the term that most approximates to your definition is assembly/part list, but it sounds very specific to my area of work (structural steelwork detailing)


----------



## Peter P

Montsuel said:


> the correct translation of *despiece *is *exploded view.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploded_view
> 
> éxitos!
> 
> edit: further to my post, I closely read the definitions and now I think the text is actually referring to *part list*.


 


No. *exploded view *es _*vista esquemática*._

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Thel

Thanks kindly to all for your ideas and suggestions.  I've presented the suggestions to my workmates and I believe we're keeping *parts breakdown* as the more suited to the idea we want to express. Again, thank you for your time and effort in helping me with a difficult term (at least for me!).


----------

